# Hilfe bei antiken Rollen (Wertbestimmung)



## Carusomichelle (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen
Wir lösen die Angelsammlung meines verstorbenen Vaters auf. Könnt ihr mir helfen bei der Bestimmung der heutigen Werte? Oder wo frage ich am Besten für dieses Thema? 
Danke euch
Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Thomas. (25. Januar 2022)

Logo können einige dir hier  helfen,  dann fang mal an,  am besten mit Bildern


----------



## Carusomichelle (25. Januar 2022)

Es hat sooo viele ich fange einfach mal mit denen an... ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo, willkommen hier im Angelboard.
Dieses Thema ist nicht ganz leicht zu beantworten, da gibt es einiges zu bedenken. Wie möchtet ihr die Rollen veräußern, als gesamte Masse oder jede einzeln. Dann noch die Frage, Festpreis oder Auktion. Der Preis einer Rolle ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Zustand, der Seltenheit und der Marktlage. Und wie viel Arbeitan sich machen will, 1 Foto bei einer Online Auktion oder 5 Fotos, gute Beschreibung evtl. mit historischem Hintergrund, gibt alles meistens mehr Geld. Dann noch die Verkaufsplattform, selbst verkaufen über Ebay zum Beispiel oder Abgabe an ein Auktionshaus. Ist aber auch vermutlich der Menge der Rollen geschuldet, wie viele sind vorhanden, wie viel Zeit will man investieren und wie schnell so alles abgewickelt sein. 
Man wird dir hier bestimmt Unterstützung geben können, sind nur ein paar Gedankengänge.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2022)

Spende. Für Kinder die anfangen.


----------



## Carusomichelle (25. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 habe gester schon bei den Jungfischer nachgefragt. Die haben genommen, was sie brauchen konnten. Die alten Rollen seien aber zu schwer...


----------



## Carusomichelle (25. Januar 2022)

Hecht 100 danke  wo finde ich eine liste der mega gesuchten angelrollen? Dass ich wenigstens ausschliessen kann, dass ich nicht eine vollkommene rarität für einen spottpreis verkaufe. Dann würde sich mein vater im grab umdrehen :-/


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

Carusomichelle schrieb:


> Hecht 100 danke  wo finde ich eine liste der mega gesuchten angelrollen? Dass ich wenigstens ausschliessen kann, dass ich nicht eine vollkommene rarität für einen spottpreis verkaufe. Dann würde sich mein vater im grab umdrehen :-/


Die gibt es leider so nicht. Hat dein Vater denn vielleicht etwas hinterlassen, woraus das Alter der Rollen hervorgeht? Ansonsten kannst du nur im Internet suchen, ob so eine Rolle schon mal veräußert wurde zu welchem Preis. Und dann natürlich der Zustand der Rolle, die grüne Ambidex (Bild 5 ) ist so ein Beispiel, die ist sehr begehrt und würde im gesäuberten, gereinigten Zustand mit guten Fotos einiges mehr bringen. Die ist zum Beispiel so eine gesuchte Rolle.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Januar 2022)

Hier mal schauen oder ev. auch gleich anbieten: https://www.u-hildebrandt-tackle.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> die grüne Ambidex (Bild 5 ) ist so ein Beispiel, die ist sehr begehrt und würde im gesäuberten, gereinigten Zustand mit guten Fotos einiges mehr bringen. Die ist zum Beispiel so eine gesuchte Rolle.


Das ist genau das mir ins Auge stechende Beispiel.
Leider eben in einem Zustand (zerkratzt), der einen Sammlerwert stark mindert bzw. verhindert (kaum 10€).
Gesammelt und zu kaufen gesucht werden vornehmlich gut erhaltene Exemplare, und auch außen/optisch gut erhalten.


----------

